# Plant Suggestion Please



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

This my Tank :









5 Gallon with LED light and Fluval Nano Internal Filter and Fluval Shrimp Stratum Substrate.

On Friday I planted HC in the front and Dwarf Hairgrass on the second row.

I need Suggestion on Middle ground, wood and background .

I want the Middle ground plant with deferent shape and color but slow growing.

I am planning to have few shrimp and tetras later so the plant must be something that tetras and shrimp dosent like to eat.

Thank you in advance for all the inputs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest Anubias until you said shrimp. I've been told that cut rhizomes of the Anubias are toxic to shrimp, although I have not really worried about it much as I've only ever had Cherry shrimp.

In such a small tank, I would think Blyxa japonica would be a good mid to back plant, depending on what else you use. Maybe some moss on the wood? Like Xmas moss?

You might also be able to do Staurogyne repens in the mid ground if you use the Blyxa as the background. And then maybe a reddish Ludwigia species in one corner for contrast.


----------

